# GSP dog training



## Reelin Good (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a 9 month old GSP and would like to see if I can field train her. Does anyone know of a good instructions CD for pointers and/or retrievers. I have pretty much just been working with her on the basic household commands but I can tell she would be a great field dog. Right now she just rounds up the cats so I know she can do that very effectively. Just looking for a good starting point as this will be the first field dog training I have ever attempted.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I have two GSP's. One is 13 and the other is 1. My advice is to buy a training / hunting collar (you'll need it). Play catch with a ball in the yard. Once you shoot your first birthday or two play catch with the bird and see if they dog will retrieve. Beyond that, my dogs were naturals in the field. I do recommend a bird farm sometime in the first year or two. I took my older dog to North Dakota when she was young. She pointed over a 100 birds that week!


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Hows the background in the breeding? where you located look for a local sportsman club involved with dogs... first year in field control and natural ability is what your looking for! Many good video I like George Hickox video training pointing dogs....


----------



## Reelin Good (Sep 3, 2009)

I just ordered and received the George Hickox training video and will start training very soon. The dogs came with papers but I have no idea beyond that. Based on what I have seen I believe she will be a very good pointer. Time will tell. I am trying to network with some people who belong to local hunting clubs to see if they will let me run my dogs at their club. No hunting just running her out there.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Your pup is old enough to introduce live birds. Do you have anyplace/access to catching some pigeons? I've trained a few of dogs in the past this way. Fun too. I have a 1yr old EP and I need to get on some more live birds also. (in the pic) Where are you located?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 220380
> Your pup is old enough to introduce live birds. Do you have anyplace/access to catching some pigeons? I've trained a few of dogs in the past this way. Fun too. I have a 1yr old EP and I need to get on some more live birds also. (in the pic) Where are you located?


English setter that is.....


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 220380
> Your pup is old enough to introduce live birds. Do you have anyplace/access to catching some pigeons? I've trained a few of dogs in the past this way. Fun too. I have a 1yr old EP and I need to get on some more live birds also. (in the pic) Where are you located?


Good advice! I've seen a ton of guys advising to "let the birds train the dogs". It will take some work, but if you can find some local farmers that will let you trap pigeons out of their barn lofts, and if you can build a simple coop where they can stay, you will have pigeons for the rest of your days, especially if you give the means to nest there. A bird hatched in a coop will always return to that coop! Plenty of vids on YouTube showing how. 

And like I heard one trainer say, "Make them dogs think the birds are jumpin' out your ass!" This will teach them to hunt close and not become "horizon dogs"!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

buckeyebowman said:


> Good advice! I've seen a ton of guys advising to "let the birds train the dogs". It will take some work, but if you can find some local farmers that will let you trap pigeons out of their barn lofts, and if you can build a simple coop where they can stay, you will have pigeons for the rest of your days, especially if you give the means to nest there. A bird hatched in a coop will always return to that coop! Plenty of vids on YouTube showing how.
> 
> And like I heard one trainer say, "Make them dogs think the birds are jumpin' out your ass!" This will teach them to hunt close and not become "horizon dogs"!


Haha! Jumpin out your ass, never thought about that before. Great idea! I usually put them to "sleep" then work em with a lead until they grasp whoa/whoop. I had a gsp holding pigeons at 6 months back in the day. But had other gsp's that were very headstrong, the op may struggle with that especially if out of field trial stock but once taught to work close look out. First dog I ever owned was a 5 yr old English pointer back I 80, traded a 14ft alum boat for him. Come to find out he was a huge runner ( field trial stock), but hunted his ass off and wore me out. Learned my lesson from the start but got me hooked. Had Brits, eng setters, even had a Gordon once that I couldn't get to do anything. Talk about headstrong... Good times though...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Haha! Jumpin out your ass, never thought about that before. Great idea! I usually put them to "sleep" then work em with a lead until they grasp whoa/whoop. I had a gsp holding pigeons at 6 months back in the day. But had other gsp's that were very headstrong, the op may struggle with that especially if out of field trial stock but once taught to work close look out. First dog I ever owned was a 5 yr old English pointer back I 80, traded a 14ft alum boat for him. Come to find out he was a huge runner ( field trial stock), but hunted his ass off and wore me out. Learned my lesson from the start but got me hooked. Had Brits, eng setters, even had a Gordon once that I couldn't get to do anything. Talk about headstrong... Good times though...


No doubt you can come across boneheaded dogs once in a while! Oddly enough, my buddy's GSP bitch can be both, depending on when you take her out. One day she hunts nice and close and we get good shooting. Next time she's "horizon dog", and she's out hunting for herself! Yet, I've seen this dog do so many amazing things in the last 4-5 years that I can never get too mad at her! She's getting up in years now, so maybe she'll slow down enough that I can, kinda sorta, keep up with her!


----------

